# A new arrival



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to Colin on the forum a new Vipera a.ammodytes (a female) arrivedin north yorkshire from Cornwall this morning.

Provisionally names Barbara Streisand on account of big nose hopefull she will settle in quickly and catch up size with the male who will be her "friend" in a couple of years or so.

Anyway I took the opportunity to take a quick couple of images.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice mate, got some future breeding plans?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Very Nice!!!! have you got any pictures of your Sonoran Sidewinder??????


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*sidewinder*



ScottGB said:


> Very Nice!!!! have you got any pictures of your Sonoran Sidewinder??????


for you........


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*future plans*



SiUK said:


> nice mate, got some future breeding plans?


Si,

I'm planning on moving more into European species over the coming year and want to breed a few European Vipers.

The pair of ammos I now have are late 2007 models so a while before they are ready...mind you the male is growing at a helluva rate and is likely to be mature before the female.

therefore 

WANTED....Adult or Sub Adult European Vipers *MUST BE CAPTIVE BRED*


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Let me know if you hear of any CB V. kaznakovi


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Nicey Nice, I'm thinking of getting a sidewinder as one of my first venomous. How easy are they to get over here????? and how are they for a first hot????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I said before but Miqes your man when it comes to CB europeon vipers he has a few things on his list this season I believe.

Cerastes cerastes? I see them about fairly regularly all are WC though well all I have seen.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice snake.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

nice snake buddy


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Mmmmmmhhhhhh*



Doodles said:


> Let me know if you hear of any CB V. kaznakovi


Got some ordered from a breeder in Europe!!!!1

You interested if the deal comes off?????


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*wrong species*



SiUK said:


> Cerastes cerastes? I see them about fairly regularly all are WC though well all I have seen.


This is _Crotalus cerastes cercobombus_ 

Nice little rattler and seems quite straightforward to deal with...anyone know of a female for my male???????????????


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Got some ordered from a breeder in Europe!!!!1
> 
> You interested if the deal comes off?????


Would definatley take a pair as long as they aren't silly money!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

what a beauty!!!! Barbara certainly suits her :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Doodles said:


> Would definatley take a pair as long as they aren't silly money!


Lets see how many he produces!!!!!


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Wow thats a snake and a half !!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> This is _Crotalus cerastes cercobombus_
> 
> Nice little rattler and seems quite straightforward to deal with...anyone know of a female for my male???????????????


 
:blush::blush: not too good with common names.


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now that looks familiar!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Familiar*



A.piscivorus said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm now that looks familiar!



Did this one come from you?????

If so could you pm me the background info please????


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

awsome snakes,and photo's. but the third one i like best : victory:


----------

